# ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق ...



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 
*ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق *​
*أيها القارئ العزيز..*
*يا مَنْ نشأت في بيت مسيحي، ومنذ الطفولة تعرف قصص الكتاب المقدس التي سمعتها في البيت أو في مدارس التعليم المسيحي.  ويا مَنْ تنتمى لأسرة تقية.  يا مَنْ اعتدت حضور اجتماعات ومؤتمرات الشباب التي تناسب سنك، وربما تحمل مسئولية في هذه الاجتماعات وتشارك في الإعداد والتنظيم لها، وفى الأنشطة المنبثقة منها.  يا مَنْ تحب أن يكون لك دور فعّال وخدمة ظاهرة وربما تقود الاجتماع أو الترنيم.  يا مَنْ تُحسن العزف وتمتلك صوتًا شجيًا ذا طبقات متعددة يهز السامعين ويطربهم.  يا مَنْ تُدعى في اجتماعات أخرى وعليك طلب كثير وبدأت تكون ذا اسم معروف.  يا مَنْ تتمتع بالوسامة والأناقة والشخصية الجذابة وتستطيع أن تعبر عن نفسك وعن أفكارك بأسلوب بديع مما يجعل الكثيرين يسمعونك بسرور ويرغبون في الوقوف معك بعد الاجتماع، فتعود في نهاية اليوم راضيًا تمامًا عن نفسك.  يا مَنْ لديك كم كبير من المعلومات الكتابية كاملة، وصنع المعجزات التي برهنت على لاهوته ومحبته للبشر، وتؤمن بموته على الصليب وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وصعوده إلى السماء عن يمين إِلوهيم، وتؤمن أنه سيأتي ثانية.  أنت تؤمن بكل هذا وتستطيع أن تُقنع الآخرين. *​ 
*فأنت مؤمن وسليم العقيدة ولا تشك في صحة الكتاب المقدس جملة وتفصيلاً.  يا مَنْ تمتلك أخلاقيات رفيعة وذوقيات عامة وتفهم جيدًا في المعاملات الإنسانية.  ويا مَنْ تخلو حياتك من الخطايا المشينة ويخلو تاريخك من الفضائح أو ربما لا يتعدى الأمر استثناءات قليلة لا يعرفها أحد، وصورتك بصفة عامة أمام البيت والأصدقاء بلا لوم.  يا مَنْ تمتلك ضميرًا حساسًا وتشعر بالذنب والندم بعد سقوطك في الخطية.  ويا مَنْ تحب أن تسمع مواعظ خاصة لمشاهير الوعاظ لتبحث عن شيء جديد.  يا مَنْ تحب الأجواء الروحية لأنها وسط اجتماعي راق.  ويا مَنّ تصنفك نفسك دائمًا مع المؤمنين لأنك منذ سنوات عديدة تأثرت برسالة تبشيرية هزت عواطفك، وعندما طلب المبشر أن مَنْ يريد أن يخلص من الجحيم ويربح السماء؛ عليه أن يرفع يده ويقول احمني أنا الخاطئ.  كنت أول مَنْ فعل ذلك.  ومن يومها فقد اقتنعت أن هذا هو كل المطلوب وأنك من يومها قد أصبحت مؤمنًا.*​ 
*يا مَنْ أنت كل ما سبق أو بعض منه، اسمح لي أن أسألك سؤالاً محددًا وفاحصًا:*
* هل أنت قد ولدت من فوق؟!! *
*وأراك مندهشًا ومستنكرًا لسؤالي بعد كل هذا، فهل يوجد احتمال لغير ذلك؟ *
*ولكن دهشتك ستزول وستحنى رأسك لو علمت أن الرب يسوع هو الذى قال*
* « ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق»*
* وقالها لرجل فاضل اسمه نيقوديموس*
* (يوحنا3).*
*  كان شيخًا وقورًا وفريسيًا متدينًا، رئيسًا لليهود ومعلمًا للناموس.  فهذه الامتيازات الدينية شيء والولادة من فوق شيء آخر.  وبالطبع ستسألني وربما غاضبًا أو محتجًا: *
*ماذا تريد؟*
* وماذا تقصد بالولادة من فوق؟ *
*دعني أخبرك:*​ 
*إن كل الفلسفات والديانات التي في العالم تفترض الخير في الإنسان، وتحاول إصلاحه وتهذيبه عن طريق المبادئ والتعاليم.  لكن الكتاب المقدس يعلن بكل وضوح أن الإنسان فاسد في طبيعته، عاجز كل العجز عن أن يرضى إِلوهيم، لا يُرجَى منه أي صلاح.  فهو كالشجرة الردية التي لا يمكن أن تصنع أثمارًا جيدة.  لهذا ينبغي أن يولد الإنسان ثانية ليحصل على طبيعة جديدة وحياة جديدة من مصدر جديد تمامًا هو إِلوهيم.  وبهذا يصبح متوافقًا مع إِلوهيم ومقبولا عنده؛ ويصبح واحدًا من أولاد إِلوهيم .*
*إن الولادة الجديدة هي عمل إِلوهيم في الإنسان، يجريه الروح القدس فيه مستخدمًا كلمة إِلوهيم، فينتج فيك حياة تحمل صفات ورغبات طبيعة إِلوهيم الذى هو مصدرها.*​ 
*الولادة من فوق هي إذًا غرس إلهى جديد فى الإنسان، يعطيه الطاقة والإمكانية ليصنع أثمارًا جيدة.  ولكى يولد الإنسان ثانية عليه أن يتجاوب مع جهاد الروح القدس في نفسه، ومع تأثير كلمة إِلوهيم عليه؛ فيأتي بكل اتضاع مقرًا بحالته وحاجته إلى إِلوهيم، تائبًا نادمًا على خطاياه.  راجعًا إلى إِلوهيم، مسترجيًا رحمته كخاطئ هالك.  واثقًا فى محبته، مؤمنًا إيمانًا قلبيًا بالمسيح الذى مات لأجله.*​ 
*والإيمان الذى يخلص ويعطى للإنسان حياة جديدة، ليس هو قبول حقائق عن المسيح، بل قبول شخص المسيح كمخلص شخصي، وكرب وسيد على الحياة.  هذا ما قاله*
* شاول الطرسوس *
*في أول لقاء مع الرب:*
* « يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟»*
* (أعمال 9: 6)؛*
* كأنه يقول للرب إنه من الآن فصاعدًا قد قبلت، وبسرور، أن تكون ربًا وسيدًا على كل شيء في حياتي.*​ 
*ولن أفعل إلا ما يرضيك.  سأعيش لا لأرضى نفسى ورغباتي بل لأفعل إرادتك وما يرضيك. وسيكون هذا منهج حياتي كل يوم.  *
*« يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام»*
* (2كوررنثوس 5: 15).*​ 
*إنه قرار خطير ومكلف.  فليس الأمر أن تقول كلمات فتخلص، ثم تعيش حياتك لذاتك كما كنت دون أن يتغير فيك شيء.  إطلاقًا يا عزيزي، الكتاب لا يقول ذلك.  وليس هذا هو الإيمان القلبي الحقيقي.  إن الإيمان الحقيقي لابد أن تسبقه توبة، ويتبعه تغيير في السلوك وكذا أعمال صالحة.  والتوبة مؤلمة كما أن الولادة عملية مؤلمة.  التوبة هي تغيير في الفكر وفى النظرة للأمور.  أن تنفتح عيناك لترى حقيقة نفسك ومصيرك الأبدي كهالك، بعد أن كنت قبلاً راضيًا تمامًا عن نفسك وعن النشاط الروحي الذى تقوم به.  أما الآن فترفض نفسك في التراب والرماد.  أن تنفتح عيناك لترى الخطية وبشاعتها فترتعب منها، إنها عِلّة الهلاك الأبدي لكثيرين، بعد أن كنت تتلذذ بها وتحبها وتفتخر بها.  أن تنفتح عيناك لترى إِلوهيم في محبته فتنجذب إليه، بعد أن كنت تنفر منه وقلبك مبتعد عنه بعيدًا.  لقد عرفت الآن أنه ضحى بابنه لأجلك، لم يشفق عليه بل بذله لأجلك فوق الصليب.  لقد احتمل المسيح دينونة خطاياك لتنجو أنت من الهلاك الأبدي.  وهكذا أصبحت ترى الأمور على حقيقتها كما يراها إِلوهيم، وأصبحت تقف في صف إِلوهيم ضد نفسك.  وهذه هدى التوبة الحقيقة.*​ 
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*​*الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
*جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الولادة الجديدة الولادة التى من فوق*




الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> ​
> *ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق *​
> 
> *الولادة من فوق هي إذًا غرس إلهى جديد فى الإنسان، يعطيه الطاقة والإمكانية ليصنع أثمارًا جيدة.  ولكى يولد الإنسان ثانية عليه أن يتجاوب مع جهاد الروح القدس في نفسه، ومع تأثير كلمة الله عليه؛ فيأتي بكل اتضاع مقرًا بحالته وحاجته إلى الله، تائبًا نادمًا على خطاياه.  راجعًا إلى الله، مسترجيًا رحمته كخاطئ هالك.  واثقًا فى محبته، مؤمنًا إيمانًا قلبيًا بالمسيح الذى مات لأجله.*​
> ...



ياربي يسوع المسيح اعطينى ان أفـــّعل  ولادتى الجديدة   الولادةالثانية من الماء والروح


----------



## sherihan81 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مفيد جداً...ومجهود رائع في ايضاح وتوصيل انجيل المسيح..

بالحق تكلم معلمنا الاعظم... وبالرحمة والحب جال يصنع خيراً...
وكل من اراد ان يعيش الحق ويسلك بالرحمة والحب...تابعاً خطوات السيد 
عليه ان يختبر اولاً الولادة من فوق... وان يمتلئ من الروح القدس.. 
لانه اخبرنا..اننا بدونه لا نستطيع ان نفعل شيئاً...

الرب يباركك عزيزي الكرمة الصغيرة *​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ياربي يسوع المسيح اعطينى ان أفـــّعل  ولادتى الجديدة   الولادةالثانية من الماء والروح


 
*...الولادة الثانية...*
*من أختبرها وعاش لحظاتها سيعرف حقاً ما هو طعم الخلاص **الحقيقي وهذه الولادة هي التي تأهل استحقاق لدخول الملكوت،*
* هكذا قال الرب*
*"إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء  والروح لا يقدر *
*أن يدخل ملكوت إِلوهيم" *
*(يوحنا 5:3).*​ 
*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الراقي والجميل والمبارك*
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز ElectericCurrentلمرورك الجميل جداً والتقييم*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 
*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 ديسمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *موضوع مفيد جداً...ومجهود رائع في ايضاح وتوصيل انجيل المسيح..*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*من يولد مرتين يموت مرة واحدة *
*ومن يولد مرة واحدة يموت مرتين*
*لغة أولاد إِلوهيم تكون مكشوفة من ثمارها دائماً لأن الروح الذي يعمل فينا هو واحد ، ومن أختبر هذه الولادة يشبه ذالك اليوم الذي عاشه وكأنه في ملكوت إِلوهيم ، ويمتلئ روحه من ثماره العظيمة ... *
*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الراقي والجميل والمبارك*
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة sherihan81 لمرورك الجميل جداً *
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 

*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## ملك العين (21 ديسمبر 2013)

عندما يعمدك المسيح بروحه القدوس، فانه يسيطر عليك" أم لستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الإله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم"
شكرا الكرمه الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك (1كو19:6).


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ملك العين قال:


> عندما يعمدك المسيح بروحه القدوس، فانه يسيطر عليك" أم لستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الإله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم"
> شكرا الكرمه الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك (1كو19:6).


 


*الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ،*
*اف 1: 13*
*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل وكلامك الرائع* 
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز ملك العين لمرورك الجميل جداً*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك  حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً  *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع  المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه  الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع  المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*

_*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك 
بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*_​


----------

